# Get Your Very Own Wireless Personal Hotspot



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Cradlepoint PHS300 WITH Verizon Pantech UM175

*
Do you need your very own wireless personal hotspot? I'm selling mine on eBay:*​*

http://bit.ly/yeOqws

I no longer need it. It's a hot deal if you're in the market.*


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

raynardo said:


> Cradlepoint PHS300 WITH Verizon Pantech UM175
> 
> *
> Do you need your very own wireless personal hotspot? I'm selling mine on eBay:*​*
> ...


for info paypal works just fine up here in canada. i have bought some nascar stuff on e bay and paypal is great.


----------

